# Off-Topic Discussion > The Lounge > Tech Talk >  >  Control External Devices From The Computer

## dodobird

Hi,
I&#39;m looking for a system that will allow me to control electrical appliances and lamps etc. from the PC.
For example schedule a timer on the computer to turn on a light ( I want to do this to induce LD ).
I am a computer programmer so I can write the scheduling part my self, but I don&#39;t know any electronics.

Any help will be appreciated.

----------


## Ynot

http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/inde...howtopic=37314

may be overkill just to switch your lights on
but it&#39;ll allow you full home automation

----------


## dodobird

Thanks.
Thats indeed overkill, I would prefer something very simple, just a way to switch on and off an electrical circuit from the computer.

----------


## Ynot

ok, in that case you&#39;re probably looking for something like this
http://www.maplin.co.uk/Module.aspx?TabID=...504&doy=2m1

it&#39;s a set of mains power switches that are controlled by remote
nice quick &#39;n easy and cheap

I&#39;m not a great fan of things like this
(prefer to have something a little more expandable and controllable)
but it does what it says on the tin

----------


## dodobird

Many thanks Ynot&#33;
but I know think that I want to try to make an induction system that will not depend on the computer, check out my post in this thread:
http://www.dreamviews.com/forum/index.php?...st&p=393559

----------


## bushi

Dude, have your computer speakers on and set it to the desired volume.

Now just go

Start>Control Panel>Scheduled Tasks>Add New

Then add a sound file and make as many as you want, to maybe go off every half hour or hour..


Make your own sound file with a microphone and make it say stuff like, "Am I dreaming?  I&#39;m dreaming.   etc."

----------


## dodobird

Thanks for the tip, but I know I can do this, and I can also write my own scheduling software if that would be needed, but that just audio, I want to control lights as well.

----------

